# Brand New in the Berkshires, MA



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent! A good feeling to see that pollen coming in.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome! from Athol,MA. hope to see you at this

http://massbee.org/meetings/15-2011-field-day


http://massbee.org/



BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## edgeey (May 15, 2011)

Jim,

Thanks, I might just do that, by then I'll probably have a ton of qestions!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome from just down the road a bit in North Adams. Our club meets tue May 7pm at Price Chopper N Adams if you want to join us


----------



## edgeey (May 15, 2011)

I'd heard! and already checked out the site, looks like 'll be checking it out Tuesday.


----------

